# Megaflow 120mm LED - on/off switch ??



## adamKID (May 9, 2011)

I've just completed modding x2 Megaflow 200mm LED fans i bought to allow them to connect to the stock LED switch on the HAF X via a 2pin connection.

Now looking at the 120mm fans i can't figure out which bridge i take out to connect the wires to and also I have no idea how to get access to the chip board. The 200mm fans had access holes on the back plastic cover.

If it cant be done are there any 120mm blue LED fans on the market that have a serperate 2 pin connection for a switch and are powered via the motherboard


----------

